# FS: "Disco" axolotl's



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

3 leucistic axolotl's available. Pictured is one of the few left for sale. SOME have very visible iridophores (shiny, sparkly flecks) throughout their bodies which is not too common in leucistics. Usually iridophores in leucistics will show as shiny rings around their eyes, not throughout their bodies. Averaging 6" and feeding like pigs on bloodworms/brine shrimp/pellet food. $35/ea


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.... few more sold


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Do you think these could live in the water part of a firebelly newt enclosure? my sister really likes them but I dont have a tank to devote to them right now as Im moving. Let me know Kim.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Probably not Brit, your sister will most likely be looking for her FBN and wondering where it went to.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump. Sale from now till Thursday


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump.....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated availability. Sale ends tomorrow


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Should they have an axolotl buddy or be kept separately? I am afraid they will nip each other.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

They will nip at each other IF they're fed close to the other one...regardless of age. Axolotl's have poor eyesight and more often than not, anything that moves, winds up in their mouth. They can cohab with other axolotl buddies just fine though. We had 6 (sometimes 8) in a 100 gallon and all had full limbs, gills and were fine together


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated with availability for the year.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Change of plans and we'll no longer be breeding axolotl's anymore. This is it from us. Get them while there's still some available


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

5 not so little guys left


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.... breeders sold, this is the last from us.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2 pending, 3 available


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Availability updated


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2 left and a bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

All spoken for and no more will be available. Thanks for the great business over the last couple years


----------

